# Crohns/Colitis Thread



## NoGutsGrower (Apr 30, 2011)

Used the search and didn't find one. any others on here? need a thread to complain about bad days? I do! Today has started off well but OHHH man! some days are the pits!


----------



## asaph (May 12, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate. hope your day gets better. 

what's your favorite strain? I've had a request from a friend of a friend who suffers from crohn's and I'd like to know what strain to grow for him.


----------



## TotalAmnesia (Oct 15, 2011)

I was speaking to a sufferer yesterday with Crohns. He says indica strains in the form of edibles work best.

Hope your having more good days than bad ones but feel free to drop me a line if you need to chat to somebody.


----------



## lex68 (Oct 23, 2011)

It depends on the symptoms I'm experiencing as to which strain I use. If my crohns is causing me cramping, indica helps. If I'm nauseous it's sativa. I try to keep both strains on hand. Hash is also handy to have around for severe symptoms. It gets the cramps and pain under control fast.


----------



## pacfanx (Nov 23, 2011)

best strain is purple kush, problem is that i cannot find a real cut to grow myself.. but the one that i can get that works well for me is big buddhas blue cheese, instantly the cramping goes away, etc etc, i dont have to explain it to you lol... i had multiple serguries, i was just granted my personal possesion licence and grow licence, now i was asked by the doc to help out another patient... but yes blue cheese works awsome for me.. OG for sleep


----------



## diana001 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope your days get better and better.


----------



## swaggersDlite (Dec 14, 2011)

will mention this to a family friend


----------



## crohnie31 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm new to the site and just came across this forum... I'm not currently a MMJ patient, but I am moving to Maine this summer and cannot wait to get my card!!!!! I've been dealing with Crohn's for all my life, including 2 surgeries each with several week hospital stays... I'm only 25 but have been to enough doctors and hospitals for a lifetime! I've been on every different Crohn's medicine out there, at one point taking 24 pills a day, but NOTHING even comes close to helping my symptoms the way smoking does.

I hope you're all feeling great, Merry Christmas!


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 19, 2012)

TGA Vortex, Jack the Ripper. 
Resin Seeds Cannatonic


----------

